# What to Do with an Old Tivo?



## jackinsf (Jan 16, 2009)

Does Tivo have any program for recycling old machines? I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to return an old Tivo device. I dont see any information on the web site (perhaps I missed it). I see information about returns, but I am actually not trying to return it. I just want to send it in so it can be recycled and reused and not end up in a waste dump. I would think you'd have more information on your site about recycling and reusing old tivo devices.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Well you could put it on Ebay or Craigslist. If it isn't working anymore, you could take it to your local electronics recycling location.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

This isn't TiVos site, and the owners probably don't collect disused TiVos. Nor can you advertise you have one for sale.

TiVo themselves don't either, at least at this time.

You can sell or give it away, or recycle it through the same places you recycle other electronics.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm collecting TiVos for parts.... I'll send you the cost of shipping if you want to dispose of it


----------

